# Urticating hair ID



## Philth (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothing to do today, decided to look at urticating hairs under the scope.  Sorry my pics suck as I dont have the right equipment to take pics.  

Type 1






Type 2






Type 3






Type 4






Type 5






The awesome effects of urticating hairs.  Love those New Worlds!






Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice shots Tom!Is the type one from a Brachypelma?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 10, 2008)

that efect was from what type of urticant hairs ?


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 10, 2008)

is type 3 brachy?


----------



## gvfarns (Nov 10, 2008)

My understanding is that aphonopelma exhibit type I only (and in fact this is one of the critera for classification into aphonopelma).  Is that correct?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 10, 2008)

Very interesting! Thank you for taking the time (getting the different hairs, setting up the camera and microscope and then sharing these pictures).


----------



## Goomba (Nov 10, 2008)

Wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 10, 2008)

I didnt know that there was more than one type of U-hair....nor did I know that it was possible to ID a T by its U-Hairs!


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool pics Tom.


----------



## Philth (Nov 11, 2008)

> Nice shots Tom!Is the type one from a Brachypelma?


The _Brachypelma's_ I've looked at seem to have Type 1 and 2. *my disclaimer,   Im sure this research has ben done by real biologist if you really want to know.  Im just a drunk with a microscope haha.



> My understanding is that aphonopelma exhibit type I only (and in fact this is one of the critera for classification into aphonopelma). Is that correct?


I dont know, thats intersting though, I need to scrape some _Aphonopelma's_



> I didnt know that there was more than one type of U-hair....nor did I know that it was possible to ID a T by its U-Hairs


I wouldnt say its possible to ID a tarantula buy its urticating hairs, but it is definitly possible to eliminate some sp. based on what hairs they carry.

After scraping a _Brachypelma albiceps _molt tonight I found this little guy walking across the slide.  Really makes me wonder how many billions of these are cruising around my collection that go un-noticed everyday.







Later, Tom


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Philth said:


>


VERY cool.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you using the exact same magnification for each picture?  
And what is your magnification?

I think these are good pictures, thanks!
-=ICM=-


----------



## Philth (Nov 11, 2008)

My eye piece's 10X and it was set on 10/0.25 for all the pics.

Later, Tom


----------

